# New Pc ...ok?



## JADeComposer (Jan 4, 2019)

Well, I wanna get a new Pc but considering all the aspects for musicproduction is too much for me :/

Here is what i have : Link


----------



## Pictus (Jan 4, 2019)

Looks ok to me, but are you sure want AMD CPU?
Look at the DAW Bench VI results
https://techreport.com/review/34192/intel-core-i9-9900k-cpu-reviewed/6


----------



## markleake (Jan 4, 2019)

Intel CPU is probably better if all you want to do is music production.


----------



## Neifion (Jan 4, 2019)

3rd Gen Ryzen is supposed to be revealed at CES. Might want to see what they have in store.


----------



## JADeComposer (Jan 4, 2019)

I would also use it for gaming


----------



## ridgero (Jan 8, 2019)

Good benchmark, but caution: *They used Reaper as benchmark DAW.* You cannot imply that the you will have the same results in other DAWs.

I have a Ryzen 2700x too and It does a very good job with Cubase 9.5. It can handle many instrument tracks and plugins very well. As my main VST I use Kontakt with many orchestra libraries from Spitfire / OT / etc...


----------



## kitekrazy (Jan 10, 2019)

JADeComposer said:


> I would also use it for gaming



Get Tom's Hardware Guide newsletter. It covers affordable CPUs. Some of the i5s are a good bang for the buck.


----------

